# Strawberry Last Saturday



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Could not have had a nicer day. Weather fantastic, fishing real good, size above average.

Fish were deeper than excpected, we were catching them from 15' to 25' deep. Using downriggers and various lures. Have had more fish in a day but were able to land around 30. About 1/3 rainbows the smallest being about 1 1/2 pounds. The largest cutthroat around 3-4 pounds. Hopefully ramps won't ice up to soon!


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I had my downrigger down 18 feet and leaded line out 3 c useing rainbow colors and worm. got more than 60 Fri.


----------

